# Deep Listening Project (DLP #1): Reger -Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach,op. 8



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

For the week of February 5 - 11, 2018

Chosen by Portamento:

Note, you don't have to listen to the specific video, it's just to give people an easy way to listen to the piece if they don't have a preferred alternative!






I think the only thing I've listened to of Reger's has been his Cello Suites, so I'm looking forward to this.

Link to the Deep Listening Project's main thread:
TC - Deep Listening Project? (Nomination Thread)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

op. 81, if an admin can change the thread title.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's certainly one of Reger's few substantial works for piano - he wrote much solo piano music but the large majority of it takes on miniature forms, unlike that of his equally voluminous output for organ where more compositions are on a grander scale.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Portamento said:


> op. 81, if an admin can change the thread title.


Apologies, there was a word limit and I forgot to add the 1 at the end after making space for it!


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

I just listened to the link above... I enjoyed it. It felt fairly 'methodical' with a lot of ascending/descending types of sequences rather than any memorable melodies. A fair number of the sequences verged almost on too repetitive/obvious but Reger moves away to another variation before that happens. Good mix of the quieter and gentler playing with louder and forceful and slower vs faster.

I'm not much of a solo piano music lover, so this doesn't jump out at me as a 'must buy' piece. But I do have it in my Google Play library now. Having not heard the Cantata this was based off of, I wonder if that would improve my impressions. 

I do plan on listening to it one more time before the end of this week. Often a piece improves in my estimation after I've had time to let it percolate and then listen to it again. 

Very curious to see others' thoughts on this piece, especially those who are solo piano music lovers..


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Honestly, I had trouble listening too deeply as I had trouble staying interested. I couldn't find anything to grab onto. 
But hey, I was the same way about Stravinsky until one day I wasn't.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

So Portamento. Can you provide any comments regarding things to listen to in this piece, why it connects with you so much and why it's an example of Reger being a first rate composer in your mind? I plan to listen to this tomorrow at lunch, and would love to have your thoughts in mind as I listen...


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

I listened to this again, and my impressions didn't change much. The slow parts felt very methodical to me, and I enjoyed the faster paced/louder sections a bit more than the previous time. But it just didn't grab me. In fact, at one point I noticed I was enjoying it more after zoning out for a bit and realized it had switched to the Brahms variations afterwards. There was one melody that stuck with me a bit more that I did enjoy when it popped up a few times, but I'm not sure solo piano music by Reger is my thing...

Still, I had fun following along with the score for the first half or so.

Portamento, would definitely like to 'hear' what you hear in the music that you like so much. Any thoughts you can share?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Sorry for the late response. Yes, Reger is methodical, but so is Bach and other composers considered at the apex of classical music. I would not call Reger first-rate, but he did pen a number of masterpieces which I regard highly. Maybe the Bach Variations are not the best introduction to his output - try the Mozart or Telemann Variations (both of which are peppier and more immediately appealing). Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin and the charming Clarinet Quintet are also good works.

Also, I think Reger is a direct continuation of Brahms. Just my two cents.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

^^ Agree that Reger is similar to Brahms in more conservative and formal. For me, they’re a tad boring.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi Portamento, 

Thanks for the advice on other works to try. Given that baroque piano works (I'm making that distinction now because I do find that I'm enjoying Beethoven's sonatas much more compared to Bach's and Reger's piano works) seem to leave me a bit cold, I'll probably try the Clarinet Quintet.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Robert Gamble said:


> Hi Portamento,
> 
> Thanks for the advice on other works to try. Given that baroque piano works (I'm making that distinction now because I do find that I'm enjoying Beethoven's sonatas much more compared to Bach's and Reger's piano works) seem to leave me a bit cold, I'll probably try the Clarinet Quintet.


Look forward to hearing what you think.


----------

